# What's best US city to fly into for Montreal/Quebec City touring?



## Carol C

It will be my first time visiting that part of Canada, except for Toronto when I was in college & drove up there from Pgh. Now I'm in Atlanta (Delta & Air Tran market) and wonder: which city "up North" in US should I fly into via an Air Tran sale...in order to get to Montreal & Quebec cities? I plan to just explore urban environs & won't want a rental car while staying in those two cities. Suggestions, anyone, on how best to get to those two Canadian cities affordably? TIA for your tips!


----------



## strandlover

Hi Carol.  I have a couple of suggestions:

There are direct flights out of Washington/Dulles, Philly, La Guardia and JFK into Montreal (YUL).

To get to Quebec City from Montreal, don't fly.  Rent a car or better yet, VIA Train, just a little over two ours.  If you can splurge,  go VIA 1 and be treated to cocktails, nice dinner, wine, and after-dinner drinks.

Enjoy your stay in our beautiful cities!


----------



## John Cummings

The closest US city to Montreal/Quebec City that Air Tran flies to is Portland, Maine which is approximately 280 miles from Montreal.


----------



## Carol C

strandlover said:


> Hi Carol.  I have a couple of suggestions:
> 
> There are direct flights out of Washington/Dulles, Philly, La Guardia and JFK into Montreal (YUL).
> 
> To get to Quebec City from Montreal, don't fly.  Rent a car or better yet, VIA Train, just a little over two ours.  If you can splurge,  go VIA 1 and be treated to cocktails, nice dinner, wine, and after-dinner drinks.
> 
> Enjoy your stay in our beautiful cities!



Thank you so much. I think I could combine a NYC trip or DC trip with Montreal & Quebec City and have a very nice experience. You've given me inspiration!


----------



## John Cummings

Carol C said:


> Thank you so much. I think I could combine a NYC trip or DC trip with Montreal & Quebec City and have a very nice experience. You've given me inspiration!



New York City is always a great place to visit. It is our favorite city by far and we have been to all major cities in the US, Canada, and Mexico. I would take Amtrak from NYC to Montreal.


----------



## Carol C

John Cummings said:


> New York City is always a great place to visit. It is our favorite city by far and we have been to all major cities in the US, Canada, and Mexico. I would take Amtrak from NYC to Montreal.



Hi John...I think I'll do just that. I have a MC stay coming up in the next year, via direct exchange with a TUG friend. I'm thinking of making it up to Montreal & Quebec City both...adding them as a second week. Then I think maybe I'll take train to Toronto and fly back home on Air Tran from Buffalo. Lots to plan...but that's half the fun!


----------



## John Cummings

Carol C said:


> Hi John...I think I'll do just that. I have a MC stay coming up in the next year, via direct exchange with a TUG friend. I'm thinking of making it up to Montreal & Quebec City both...adding them as a second week. Then I think maybe I'll take train to Toronto and fly back home on Air Tran from Buffalo. Lots to plan...but that's half the fun!



You should have a great trip. We are going to New York City this August. This time we will be staying a week at the HGVC West 57th St. timeshare on an exchange with SFX plus 4 or 5 nights in a hotel. We stayed at MC in July 2008 plus 5 nights in a mid-Manhattan luxury hotel.

I spent a summer in Montreal and liked it.


----------

